# Lyft verse Uber during surge in snowstorm



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

I drove during a snowstorm and started with Lyft because of the bright orange area near me. When done I got about $2 in surge? What happened to Lyft? I did the rest of my calls with Uber because everyone was going short distances and at least they put the surge price in. It was from $5.50 to$9.50 at times so it was a easy decision. It doesn't seem like Lyft goes any higher than a few dollars. I think we had 3 cars in the entire city at any one time and people I picked up said the wait was 30 min. I posted about the Queue they tried putting in my next trip though I would not except because I could just drive 2 min back into the high surge area for Uber. Sorry Lyft you lost a lot of customers that day. Why can't Lyft tell you the price? Bright orange, no cars, snow, and I got $2 extra??? Hmmm


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jws1217 said:


> I drove during a snowstorm and started with Lyft because of the bright orange area near me. When done I got about $2 in surge? What happened to Lyft? I did the rest of my calls with Uber because everyone was going short distances and at least they put the surge price in. It was from $5.50 to$9.50 at times so it was a easy decision. It doesn't seem like Lyft goes any higher than a few dollars. I think we had 3 cars in the entire city at any one time and people I picked up said the wait was 30 min. I posted about the Queue they tried putting in my next trip though I would not except because I could just drive 2 min back into the high surge area for Uber. Sorry Lyft you lost a lot of customers that day. Why can't Lyft tell you the price? Bright orange, no cars, snow, and I got $2 extra??? Hmmm


I say the same thing when they're sending me request 25 minutes away. If I'm getting requests that far away why is it not surging? If surge is truly based off of Passenger demand versus drivers available, and I'm getting requests 25 minutes away, the algorithm should definitely initiate a surge


----------



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I say the same thing when they're sending me request 25 minutes away. If I'm getting requests that far away why is it not surging? If surge is truly based off of Passenger demand versus drivers available, and I'm getting requests 25 minutes away, the algorithm should definitely initiate a surge


And the other thing I can't figure is why try and send me so far out in the country for 1 ride that will take me a hour when I could do 10 rides right in the city and keep 10 people plus me happy verse the person who knows no one is coming way out to get them. Buy a car if you live that far out. Do I have to worry when I decline 20 queue rides in 3 minutes dropping my acceptance rating to 30 percent. It's not my fault. I can't even touch my screen or I will accept a ride???


----------



## Penderecki (Oct 19, 2019)

Maybe--- turn the app off??


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Jws1217 said:


> I drove during a snowstorm and started with Lyft because of the bright orange area near me. When done I got about $2 in surge? What happened to Lyft? I did the rest of my calls with Uber because everyone was going short distances and at least they put the surge price in. It was from $5.50 to$9.50 at times so it was a easy decision. It doesn't seem like Lyft goes any higher than a few dollars. I think we had 3 cars in the entire city at any one time and people I picked up said the wait was 30 min. I posted about the Queue they tried putting in my next trip though I would not except because I could just drive 2 min back into the high surge area for Uber. Sorry Lyft you lost a lot of customers that day. Why can't Lyft tell you the price? Bright orange, no cars, snow, and I got $2 extra??? Hmmm


Lyft is a $2500 deductible. 
Uber is a $1000 deductible.

think about that math.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Jws1217 said:


> And the other thing I can't figure is why try and send me so far out in the country for 1 ride that will take me a hour when I could do 10 rides right in the city and keep 10 people plus me happy verse the person who knows no one is coming way out to get them. Buy a car if you live that far out. Do I have to worry when I decline 20 queue rides in 3 minutes dropping my acceptance rating to 30 percent. It's not my fault. I can't even touch my screen or I will accept a ride???


This is so true


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Jws1217 said:


> And the other thing I can't figure is why try and send me so far out in the country for 1 ride that will take me a hour when I could do 10 rides right in the city and keep 10 people plus me happy verse the person who knows no one is coming way out to get them. Buy a car if you live that far out. Do I have to worry when I decline 20 queue rides in 3 minutes dropping my acceptance rating to 30 percent. It's not my fault. I can't even touch my screen or I will accept a ride???


You can hit offline when you have a rider, it will take you offline once the ride is over (and won't stack more rides). Frankly a pain in the ass when Lyft stacks rides without asking me if I want them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jws1217 said:


> And the other thing I can't figure is why try and send me so far out in the country for 1 ride that will take me a hour when I could do 10 rides right in the city and keep 10 people plus me happy verse the person who knows no one is coming way out to get them. Buy a car if you live that far out. Do I have to worry when I decline 20 queue rides in 3 minutes dropping my acceptance rating to 30 percent. It's not my fault. I can't even touch my screen or I will accept a ride???


 because they don't care about the driver. It's all about the passenger and knowing its going to be difficult to get that passenger matched,that is their priority. They know they can get those 10 rides in town covered pretty easily. Don't feel singled out. I guarantee that ride was passed around to multiple drivers.

You don't have to worry about declining trips. They cannot deactivate you for acceptance rate. That's been to court and a judge has ruled on that. now can they give you shitty rides next week along with no incentives? Absolutely but they cannot legally deactivate you for low acceptance rate. Now cancellation rate, that's a different story. So watch your cancellation rate. You know queued rides can be removed from your Q without it affecting your acceptance rate, right? The key is you have to do it prior to ending the trip you're currently on. Of course they know you're on a ride and it will cause a distraction, which could potentially cause a low rate. They're hoping you won't jeopardize all that and will just take the ride. The easiest way to handle this is, leave the ride in the queue until you get to the current rides destination. Then you go in and remove the queued ride and then end the current trip. Unfortunately the second passenger has to wait for you to complete your first ride only to find out they're being canceled on but perhaps if enough passengers complain about it, Lyft will change their policy. This will also prevent other requests from coming in while on the current ride.

You can always toggle the online button offline while on a ride as well

As far as touching the screen during an incoming request, yes 95% of the screen will accept the trip. in the upper left-hand corner there should be an X that shows up on an incoming request. If you hit the X it will decline the ride


----------



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> because they don't care about the driver. It's all about the passenger and knowing its going to be difficult to get that passenger matched,that is their priority. They know they can get those 10 rides in town covered pretty easily. Don't feel singled out. I guarantee that ride was passed around to multiple drivers.
> 
> You don't have to worry about declining trips. They cannot deactivate you for acceptance rate. That's been to court and a judge has ruled on that. now can they give you shitty rides next week along with no incentives? Absolutely but they cannot legally deactivate you for low acceptance rate. Now cancellation rate, that's a different story. So watch your cancellation rate. You know queued rides can be removed from your Q without it affecting your acceptance rate, right? The key is you have to do it prior to ending the trip you're currently on. Of course they know you're on a ride and it will cause a distraction, which could potentially cause a low rate. They're hoping you won't jeopardize all that and will just take the ride. The easiest way to handle this is, leave the ride in the queue until you get to the current rides destination. Then you go in and remove the queued ride and then end the current trip. Unfortunately the second passenger has to wait for you to complete your first ride only to find out they're being canceled on but perhaps if enough passengers complain about it, Lyft will change their policy. This will also prevent other requests from coming in while on the current ride.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yes I kept hitting the x even the passenger was amazed 15 calls in a row and it was a 2 minute ride. As far as getting crappy rides or no incentives luckily for me that's the only time I drive so I will welcome any time off. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh, you can be sure Lyft is charging those riders primetime. It is just they are not passing any of it on to the drivers. No primetime, half the rates of Uber in many places and a huge $2500 insurance deductible - why does anyone, outside of the desperate drivers trapped in the Express Drive rentals, still drive for them?? Wait times for a Lyft have begun increasing in my city (according to riders) and we haven't even gotten the rate slashing in half yet!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> Oh, you can be sure Lyft is charging those riders primetime. It is just they are not passing any of it on to the drivers. No primetime, half the rates of Uber in many places and a huge $2500 insurance deductible - why does anyone, outside of the desperate drivers trapped in the Express Drive rentals, still drive for them?? Wait times for a Lyft have begun increasing in my city (according to riders) and we haven't even gotten the rate slashing in half yet!


Yep, I've had numerous passengers tell me that they were not able to get a Lyft. A lot of these are at events or during snow storms when they're not wanting to pay the drivers adequately. Early early mornings from maybe 3a.m. to 5a.m. I get back to back to back requests as I filter through for an xl request. These requests are often 15 + minutes away. There's been a lot of Lyft passengers looking for rides lately


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Highest I've Had Lyft was $12.87 on xl


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

DexNex said:


> Lyft is a $2500 deductible.
> Uber is a $1000 deductible.
> 
> think about that math.


With my rideshare endorsement both deductibles are $500.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> because they don't care about the driver. It's all about the passenger and knowing its going to be difficult to get that passenger matched,that is their priority. They know they can get those 10 rides in town covered pretty easily. Don't feel singled out. I guarantee that ride was passed around to multiple drivers.
> 
> You don't have to worry about declining trips. They cannot deactivate you for acceptance rate. That's been to court and a judge has ruled on that. now can they give you shitty rides next week along with no incentives? Absolutely but they cannot legally deactivate you for low acceptance rate. Now cancellation rate, that's a different story. So watch your cancellation rate. You know queued rides can be removed from your Q without it affecting your acceptance rate, right? The key is you have to do it prior to ending the trip you're currently on. Of course they know you're on a ride and it will cause a distraction, which could potentially cause a low rate. They're hoping you won't jeopardize all that and will just take the ride. The easiest way to handle this is, leave the ride in the queue until you get to the current rides destination. Then you go in and remove the queued ride and then end the current trip. Unfortunately the second passenger has to wait for you to complete your first ride only to find out they're being canceled on but perhaps if enough passengers complain about it, Lyft will change their policy. This will also prevent other requests from coming in while on the current ride.
> 
> ...


Ya know, I've really been wondering if this has changed. It used to be this way, at least in my market, but lately it's changed. Now when you are on a ride and it drops another one in on you, it gives you about 4 seconds to decline it, while it's stacking it. Once it's been added you can still decline, but it says "are you sure you want to cancel this ride?".

I thought nothing of this at first. Then one night I cancelled one after I dropped the current passenger off, before I ended that ride and got a pop up that said I had been "cancelling" a high number of rides.

Im used to getting the one about declining a high number of rides but this was the first I saw about cancelling.

Just wondering if anyone else has seen this as well? Wondering if it's a new trick Lyft has slipped in to get around not being able to deactivate for low AR if they are counting them as cancels.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> With my rideshare endorsement both deductibles are $500.


How much does the rideshare endorsement cost you?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> With my rideshare endorsement both deductibles are $500.


Same.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Catty Patty said:


> How much does the rideshare endorsement cost you?


$150 every 6 months, added benefit that insurance company knows I do rideshare and I don't have to worry about getting the boot by them for driving rideshare.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I made a request for a lyft ride and there wasn't any drivers available, it seems a lot of drivers are finally dumping lyft.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Jws1217 said:


> Why can't Lyft tell you the price? Bright orange, no cars, snow, and I got $2 extra??? Hmmm


Do you mean you cannot see how much a passenger pays for a given trip? I bet this is because Lyft is fully aware that their greed is beyond imagination. It may be better for them to hide the passenger fare from the driver.

Interesting. You got $2 bonus from the orange areas? I have never received a dime of bonus unless there is a box on the map (extremely rare) in which the longer you stay there without a ping, the higher the bonus you can receive. However, my experience is that it is more likely to get a Lux trip from the orange areas.



Daisey77 said:


> I say the same thing when they're sending me request 25 minutes away. If I'm getting requests that far away why is it not surging? If surge is truly based off of Passenger demand versus drivers available, and I'm getting requests 25 minutes away, the algorithm should definitely initiate a surge


That is the ideal scenario however what you suggested is not going to happen. Besides, Lyft does not have "pick up premium". Why would a driver accept a "25-mins" while it is in fact a "50 mins" pick up? Let's say there is a $5 surge will you take it? I will pass. Double the time estimate of Lyft then you will have 0 intention to drive anyone that is 3-min+ away (As you know, Lyft always under-estimate the pick up distance).


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> $150 every 6 months, added benefit that insurance company knows I do rideshare and I don't have to worry about getting the boot by them for driving rideshare.


That's not bad at all. What insurance company are you working with? Mine knows that I'm doing rideshare, but I don't have an endorsement on my policy. I feel like if there was one available, my agent would certainly have tried to sell it to me... &#128540;



charmer37 said:


> I made a request for a lyft ride and there wasn't any drivers available, it seems a lot of drivers are finally dumping lyft.


The volume of rides just isn't there. I used to get about an even number of pings from both (when I first started driving 2 years ago), but now it's about 70% Uber pings and 30% Lyft. I'm considering keeping my Lyft app shut off. Especially with the $2,500 deductible...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> That is the ideal scenario however what you suggested is not going to happen. Besides, Lyft does not have "pick up premium". Why would a driver accept a "25-mins" while it is in fact a "50 mins" pick up? Let's say there is a $5 surge will you take it? I will pass. Double the time estimate of Lyft then you will have 0 intention to drive anyone that is 3-min+ away (As you know, Lyft always under-estimate the pick up distance).


Huh?? What I suggested? I don't recall suggesting anything. I also never said Lyft had a premium pickup and I sure as hell never said a driver should accept a request 25 minutes away . &#129335;&#127996;


ABQuber said:


> Ya know, I've really been wondering if this has changed. It used to be this way, at least in my market, but lately it's changed. Now when you are on a ride and it drops another one in on you, it gives you about 4 seconds to decline it, while it's stacking it. Once it's been added you can still decline, but it says "are you sure you want to cancel this ride?".
> 
> I thought nothing of this at first. Then one night I cancelled one after I dropped the current passenger off, before I ended that ride and got a pop up that said I had been "cancelling" a high number of rides.
> 
> ...


I did notice they are giving you information before dropping it into the Q. The problem with that is we don't see it if we're in navigation mode. So I have to try to remember the navigation directions and then have the app up so I can see it drop in. Not to mention have our eyes on the screen the whole time while driving passengers. If I don't see the terms of the request, I'm removing it. Mine still says my acceptance rate won't be affected but then again I rarely Drive Lyft but now I'm going to try to pay attention next time I decide to take a Lyft ride


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> Oh, you can be sure Lyft is charging those riders primetime. It is just they are not passing any of it on to the drivers. No primetime, half the rates of Uber in many places and a huge $2500 insurance deductible - why does anyone, outside of the desperate drivers trapped in the Express Drive rentals, still drive for them?? Wait times for a Lyft have begun increasing in my city (according to riders) and we haven't even gotten the rate slashing in half yet!


I drive in Phoenix were the Gryft rate is .35. I try too keep my Gryft rides to about 20 to 30% of my total. I wish I could cut them loose entirely but can't as they seem to have as much of the market as Guber. I'm working on converting Gryft pax to Guber one by one every time I get one in the &#128663;....


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I say the same thing when they're sending me request 25 minutes away. If I'm getting requests that far away why is it not surging? If surge is truly based off of Passenger demand versus drivers available, and I'm getting requests 25 minutes away, the algorithm should definitely initiate a surge


hasnt been based on demand since they started taking 90% of surge & charging pax whatever they want

its on a schedule now rush hours, events, weather they can charge $100-250+ extra for the ride, driver only gets $10-15 of it they pocket the rest, they know only a handful of drivers will be stupid enough to take it & a handful of riders will pay gotta flight to catch & they get 100 minimum fares for the price of 1

they are organized crime they know exactly what their doing 3 of those during every rush hour 450 minimum fares & if it was just regular they would average way less requests during that time

just criminala thinking theyre clever but it works cuz itll surge everyday 645am-9am and theres ants all around according to the map so plenty of drivers but why get 10 $5 fares when they can get 1 $150 fare & take 90% of it


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> hasnt been based on demand since they started taking 90% of surge & charging pax whatever they want
> 
> its on a schedule now rush hours, events, weather they can charge $100-250+ extra for the ride, driver only gets $10-15 of it they pocket the rest, they know only a handful of drivers will be stupid enough to take it & a handful of riders will pay gotta flight to catch & they get 100 minimum fares for the price of 1
> 
> ...


Yes when it went to flat-rate surge, they definitely upped their take. I find the fare split is 40/60 during a surge. Last night I had a $15 surge convert over and pay out at a higher amount though. It paid out $37.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Catty Patty said:


> That's not bad at all. What insurance company are you working with? Mine knows that I'm doing rideshare, but I don't have an endorsement on my policy. I feel like if there was one available, my agent would certainly have tried to sell it to me... &#128540;


I'm with Progressive, and Progressive also is the carrier for Uber in Florida.
I think Lyft insurance in Florida is Greenwich Insurance Company.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

DexNex said:


> Lyft is a $2500 deductible.
> Uber is a $1000 deductible.
> 
> think about that math.


Exactly why i hven't done a lyft trip since July and only 60 all year.


----------



## OhYay5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

Yep, Gryft rarely surges anymore which is why I rarely drive for them anymore. When it’s busy - zero chance. Uber only. I only use them to re-position myself with DF’s or when it’s unusually slow.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

When Uber is a $10 flat surge, every driver is going to sit there with a flat $10 sticky and log off LYFT.

Lyft algo will start throwing out PPZ double what Uber is offerring.









Thursday night hockey game. (Stadium event)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

homelesswarlock said:


> When Uber is a $10 flat surge, every driver is going to sit there with a flat $10 sticky and log off LYFT.
> 
> Lyft algo will start throwing out PPZ double what Uber is offerring.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't know any veteran driver that would log off one before the other one hits regardless of the bonus amount because you just never know and you can always decline&#129335;&#127996;


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I say the same thing when they're sending me request 25 minutes away. If I'm getting requests that far away why is it not surging? If surge is truly based off of Passenger demand versus drivers available, and I'm getting requests 25 minutes away, the algorithm should definitely initiate a surge


The customer is probably paying a surge price but Uber isn't offering it to you. About a year ago I dropped someone off at East Jeff Hospital in Metairie, LA. I parked my car to wait for some Pings in that area. I started getting bombarded by Non Surge Airport Pings 6 miles and 30 minutes away (rush hour traffic). I got 3 back to back. That's the next city over BTW. I declined them all and then went offline so it could stop. I checked the map and sure enough it was surging at a 5X multiplier clip over there (this was before we got the new crappy surge model) but non of my Pings had any surge attached to it. I turned my App back on and I got 3 more non surge pings I decided to turn the app off and go a bit further away so I can stop getting those Pings.

So sometimes you can even view the surge that they aren't offering you on the map. Sometimes it is hidden from the map but best believe both companies are doing the same thing. They are pocketing surges behind the drivers back.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> The customer is probably paying a surge price but Uber isn't offering it to you. About a year ago I dropped someone off at East Jeff Hospital in Metairie, LA. I parked my car to wait for some Pings in that area. I started getting bombarded by Non Surge Airport Pings 6 miles and 30 minutes away (rush hour traffic). I got 3 back to back. That's the next city over BTW. I declined them all and then went offline so it could stop. I checked the map and sure enough it was surging at a 5X multiplier clip over there (this was before we got the new crappy surge model) but non of my Pings had any surge attached to it. I turned my App back on and I got 3 more non surge pings I decided to turn the app off and go a bit further away so I can stop getting those Pings.
> 
> So sometimes you can even view the surge that they aren't offering you on the map. Sometimes it is hidden from the map but best believe both companies are doing the same thing. They are pocketing surges behind the drivers back.


I know they are. I think Lyft is worse though. Before they made their API private, there were often times where they were priming at 250 or 300% with $0 being offered to the driver. The whole city was priming pretty much non-stop at 25% all the time. Ridiculous!


----------

